# Power Feeding



## max77 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello everyone! I love this site. It is very friendly. I have a very beautiful Male green terror that is about 2 inches long. He is in my 10 gallon qt tank right now. He has been in there for about a month. He will be going into my 55 gallonafter its done cycling( almost there encountered my nitrite spike about a week ago). He is a shy fish so I was going to put some giant danios in with him to bring him out more. I want this guy to be huge and beautiful. I have been feeding him Hikari gold and freeze dried bloodworms. What can I feed my pride and joy to maximize his growth?

Thanks in advance
Max


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

As long as you are feeding him one quality food, that's all you need. I like the Hikari products really well.

Keeping the water pristine will go a long way in aiding his growth and health. :thumb:


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

So you don't recommend a variety of food? I thought a variety of a few different things would be better... :-? I have pellets, flakes and once or twice a week frozen brine shrimp..


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

One good food is all you need.

If you feed a large variety, and then you have problems, it's very difficult to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Again... :thumb:


----------



## max77 (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for all of you help.


----------

